# Problem configuring squid for SSL



## houchin (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get squid set up on my Mac OS X 10.2.4 system. My end goal is to put my proxy login info into the squid configuration for my companies proxy server for both HTTP and HTTPS, however, for the moment, I'm just trying to get it to work when directly connected to the internet.

I have HTTP proxies working, but when I enable HTTPS, problem start. For the moment, I'm running squid with errors to terminal using:

sudo /usr/local/squid/sbin/squid -NCd1


When I run squid, it says that everything is OK and that it's accepting connections on port 82 (the port I selected). However, when I try and make an HTTPS connection in my browser, I get the following error:

2003/02/25 22:04:50| clientNegotiateSSL: Error negotiating SSL connection on FD 11: error:1407609B:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:https proxy request


Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Scott


----------

